# Array mit Points initialisieren



## kodela (25. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

möchte ein konstantes Array mit 80 Punkten initialisieren und bringe das einfach mit meinem Code nicht hin. 


```
private static final Point[] ZELLPOS = {{2,2},{51,2}};
```

Das ganze natürlich für 80 Fixpunkte. Wer kann mir helfen? 

Konrad


----------



## eRaaaa (25. Feb 2010)

???

```
{{2,2},{51,2}};
```

was soll das sein? Das wäre eine Initialisierung eines 2D int Arrays 

```
private static final Point[] ZELLPOS = {new Point(2,2),new Point(51,2)}; //....
```
(wobei da direkt 80 Punkte zu initialisieren, naja, hf 

oder eben


```
private static final Point[] ZELLPOS = new Point[80];
```

und dann halt 

ZELLPOS[0] = new Point(2,2);
ZELLPOS[1] = new Point(51,2);
//usw....


----------



## kodela (25. Feb 2010)

Hallo Basti,

danke für Deine Information. Dass das mit 

{{2,2},{51,2}};

Quatsch ist, war mir schon klar. Ich wollte damit nur aufzeigen, in welcher Form ich mir das vorgestellt habe, nämlich eine Initialisierung im Block, ähnlich eben einem 2D int Array. Auch die anderen Initialisierungs-Möglichkeiten sind mir bekannt. Es ging mir nur darum, ob diese umständliche zeilenweise Initialisierung der einzige Weg nach Rom ist.

Konrad


----------



## kodela (25. Feb 2010)

wie löscht man einen Beitrag?


----------



## SlaterB (25. Feb 2010)

gar nicht,

und du kannst ja erst ein int[][] definieren und eine kleine Methode erstellt draus ein Point[]


```
private static final Point[] ZELLPOS = makePoints(new int[][] {{2,2},{51,2}});
```
oder auch

```
private static final Point[] ZELLPOS = makePoints(new int[] {2,2,51,2});
```
->
	
	
	
	





```
private static final Point[] ZELLPOS = makePoints(2,2,51,2);
```
bei int...-Parameter


----------



## kodela (25. Feb 2010)

Hallo SlaterB,

warum gibt es dann zum Button "Ändern" den ToolTippText "Beitrag bearbeiten/löschen".

Für die übrigen Tipps herzlichen Dank. Mal sehen, was ich daraus machen kann.

Mit freundlichem Gruß,

Konrad


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Feb 2010)

Löschen können nur Mods/Admins.


----------

